# Is it possible to saw the active focus point in Nikon d5200 photo ?



## Elad (Feb 2, 2014)

In NEF or jpg files?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 2, 2014)

No, not in Lightroom.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2014)

The information about focus points is in a mfg defined section of the EXIF called MakerNotes. The contents in this field are different fro Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Sony and every other mfg. In other words, it is not in a standard field location that can be parsed by Adobe. While Adobe faithfully copies all of the EXIF including Maker, it does nothing with the data inside that field.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 3, 2014)

You can use ViewNX (Free) or Capture NX or even Aperture to view the focus points but not Lightroom. Adobe have chosen not to expose this data in Lightroom.


----------

